# Ariens leaf vac



## Dodge trucker (5 mo ago)

1st post here besides "intro" post.
I have (and have had) several Ariens 931 series tractors over the years, most recently junked out a blown up gt19, replaced it with a GT16 that I found and "stole" off of eBay, for a surprising cheap price. The gt16 is in overall much better shape than the gt19 was, even not counting the windowed block. 
I even have an engine that I was gonna swap onto that unit until I found more things wrong with that unit.
I saved the rear pto from the gt19 and put it onto the gt16. I also have a leaf vac that I got semi recently via CL that I was gonna put on the 19 until I proved the theory that series 1 kt engines don't like side hills////, I blew it out, the 2nd time I mowed the ditch banks at the storage barn with it. It wasn't exactly a new machine at that point either, I know. 

Anyway, i didn't get the PTO drive pulley with the vac attachment,/ anyone here have one, either they're not using, or could at least get me some dimensions of, so I can make one?
I know the PTOs on these are a 1" 15 spline/ no problem there. I need pulley diameter, and a distance it is offset past the tractor frame, details like that.
I do have a rear mount pto driven tiller on my other GT19, that works great. It has a dual groove pulley for the PTO shaft.
Could I "borrow" the dual pulley temporarily for the leaf vac, (and just use 1 groove) and copy that one's dimensions to build a pulley for the leaf vac setup or is the stand off distance for the pulley different for the vac, than it would be for the tiller?

I like mowing, tolerate snow removal, (not as much as I used to), but I have always hated the leaf harvest. Looking for a solution so that maybe I can hate that job even a little bit less.
I have a snow blower that usually stays on the gt19 that I still have, (only gt I have ever had with power steering) I had to drop the blower for the tiller this spring, because the other gt19 blew up.


----------

